# A little breakfast from The BBQ Pit Boys



## kruizer (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 13, 2021)

After this forum Malcom Reed and BBQ Pit boys are my go to.  BBQ Pit boys is the only way I do hot dogs now.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Mar 13, 2021)

That looks like fun to make and eat!


----------



## SlickRockStones (Mar 13, 2021)

Work? I’m goin back to bed!


----------



## smokin peachey (Mar 13, 2021)

Looks great. Them boys do it up right no air fryer, sv or fancy electric grill things. They sure put out some good videos.


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 13, 2021)

Wow! Only question I would have is how to get my mouth around that beast? The beer was a nice touch, too.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Mar 13, 2021)

Because it's GUUUUUUDDDD!


----------

